# Fr/Dh Tracks Saalkreis und Umgebung



## Hofi86 (3. April 2012)

Mahlzeit, da ich mein Kona bald zusammen habe frage ich nun einfach mal in die Runde. 

Gibt es im Saalkreis was zum Fahren? Nähe Merseburg etc.

Ich hoffe man kann mi evt helfen, bin so mit dem Rad viel unterwegs meine wir haben viele Wälder da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es hier nichts geben soll 

Würde mich sehr über eine nachricht freuen 


Mfg


----------



## Turboprop (4. April 2012)

Also die "vielen" Wälder musst du mir mal bei Gelegenheit zeigen! ;-)

Ich kenne nur den Abhang östlich der Klobikauer Kippe und ein paar kleinere Sachen auf den anderen Abraumhalden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofi86 (4. April 2012)

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob du noch nie unterwegs wars aber es gibt schon ein paar


----------



## Turboprop (4. April 2012)

Scherzkeks, außer Alte und Neue Göhle und dem Ziegelrodaer Forst gibt's nichts weiter im Altkreis Merseburg-Querfurt. Das bisschen Auwald klammere ich mal aus, weil du ja DH und FR machen willst. Vor 10 Jahren ging noch ordentlich was im Geiseltal, aber das ist ja jetzt alles geflutet. Sorry, für DH und FR lebst du in der falschen Gegend. ;-)


----------



## Hofi86 (4. April 2012)

Ich glaubs langsam auch 

Was ist denn dann das nächste was man anfahren kann ?


----------



## Udo1 (4. April 2012)

Hofi86 schrieb:


> Ich glaubs langsam auch
> 
> Was ist denn dann das nächste was man anfahren kann ?


Harz und Kyffhäuser


----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. April 2012)

Der Harz ist richtig gut für sowas: DH-Strecke Thale, Bikeparks in Schulenberg, Braunlage und Hahnenklee, schwere Strecken im Hochharz und flüssigere im Ostharz. In HAL, MSH und SK gibts auch bissl was, aber das wird im Forum nicht verraten.
Hier bekommst Du Kontakte:
http://sb-kingsize.de/
http://stahlrad-halle.de/       (z.B. auf Termine klicken)
Grundlagen kann man auch im Flachen trainieren: km schrubben, auch bei Schlamm schnell fahren, Wheelies, Manuals, Bunny Hops und Sprünge bei jeder Gelegenheit, dann siehst Du auch im Bikepark gar nicht so schlecht aus.


----------



## Hofi86 (5. April 2012)

Es ist ja nicht so das ich die Grundlagen nicht kenne, ich fahre schon seit Jahren ein Hardtail und davor bin ich BMX gefahren.
Nun baue ich mir ein Fully auf mit dem ich mich bestimmt erst mal an alles gewöhnen muss, durch Federweg hinten , das Gewicht etc.
Aber danke für die seiten, Bikeparks hatte ich schon geschaut in der Umgebung ich dachte ja das es hier auch Fahrer gibt die ein paar Tracks selbstgebaut haben, ich scheue mich auch nicht vorm mitbauen etc. Weil jedes We nach Thale Fahren zbs. wäre nicht so prickelnd.

Mfg


----------



## Ritter Runkel (5. April 2012)

Ich wollte Dich nicht belehren, aber viel mehr geht nun mal hier nicht. Die paar (illegale) "Streckchen" erfährst du halt nur über persönliche Kontakte. Wenn Du ein dickes Fully richtig ausreizen willst, musst Du schon etwas reisen. Wenn Dein Rad auch Berg hoch geht, ist das hier evtl. interessant:  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=516311&page=24


----------



## Udo1 (5. April 2012)

Wenn du aus Merseburg stammst schlage ich dir mal den höchsten Berg in der Umgebung, den Hirschberg am Wallendorfer See, vor. Zum üben nicht schlecht.


----------



## Hofi86 (5. April 2012)

Also erst mal an den Ritter 
Also ich fühle mich nicht von dir auf den Schlips getreten falls es so rüber kam sry 
Ob es ein Dickes Fully ist naja ich würde sagen es reicht, Berg auf ist auch so eine Sache vorne habe ich nur ein 36er und hinten die Kasette von 11-26 aber am Hardtail Fahre ich auch nur das mittlere Ritzel vorn und damit fahre ich Berg auf etc.

Ja das man die nicht öffentlich postet war mir schon klar ich dachte ja das man evt hier Kontakte knüpfen könnte. Naja mal sehen erst mal muss das Kona stehen 

@  Udo wo genau ist der denn am Wallendorfer See ich bin am We evt dort und da könnte ich ja mit dem Hardtail mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (5. April 2012)

Hofi86 schrieb:


> [email protected]  Udo wo genau ist der denn am Wallendorfer See ich bin am We evt dort und da könnte ich ja mit dem Hardtail mal sehen


Ca. 200 Meter nördlich der Ortschaft Lössen und Löpitz. Also gleich hinter Meuschau. Oder auch östlich der Ortsverbindungsstraße B181 - Burgliebenau Kieswerk, dort liegt der Wallendorfer See.


----------



## Hofi86 (5. April 2012)

wo der See liegt weis ich schon, ich Fahre dran lang und am raßnitzer see dran vorbei.
Mir ging es drum wo der Berg ist.

Mfg


----------



## Udo1 (5. April 2012)

Hofi86 schrieb:


> wo der See liegt weis ich schon, ich Fahre dran lang und am raßnitzer see dran vorbei.
> Mir ging es drum wo der Berg ist.
> 
> Mfg


Am Nordwestufer vom See. Der Hirschberg liegt direkt am Ufer und ist weithin sichtbar.


----------



## Hofi86 (5. April 2012)

Ich glaub da bin ich vorbei gefahren beim ersten mal wollte ich noch anhalten


----------



## fr_fan (12. April 2012)

Guten Morgen!

Bin noch relativ neu hier, aber in der Realität schon länger auf dem MTB unterwegs. Fahre - soweit in unserer Region möglich - FR und DH.

Wenn Du Richtung Bitterfeld fährst gibt es noch ein paar Möglichkeiten. Nicht weltbewegend und auch nicht mit Thale etc. vergleichbar, aber immerhin was zum fahren. Wie da wäre:

Muldenstein, Steinberg: gibt ca. 4 Abfahrten. Fängt bei locker und leicht an und geht bis Steil incl. Geröll und einigen Möglichkeiten für Sprünge. Abfahrtszeit jeweils nicht länger als eine Minute. Kann man aber unter großem Kraftaufwand auch zusammenhängend fahren. Dann sollte man aber Kraft haben für's Bergauf.

Bitterfeld, Bitterfelder Berg: gibt auch hier mehrere Abfahrten und geht über in die Goitzsche- Landschaft. Man kann also mit DH anfangen und auf einer längeren Tour in's FR übergehen. Die Goitzschelandschaft ist sehr groß - man muss also auch ein wenig suchen bzw. die Stellen kennen und auch mal abseits der Wege fahren.

Pouch. Bis hierhin erstreckt sich der Muldestausee. Hier gibt es teils sehr gute und auch lange Uferabfahrten. Die Landschaft um den Muldestausee herum bietet biketechnisch auch sehr viel! Es gibt leichte Trails, machbare Abfahrten und vor allem gute Luft. An schönen WE's bzw. im Sommer sind hier sehr viele Radler unterwegs.

Petersberg (schon nicht mehr im LK Bitterfeld bzw. Köthen): ein einsamer Berg mitten in der Landschaft. Hier kann man auch sehr gut fahren! Es bietet sich als Tagestour an weil auch die vorhergehende Landschaft zum Berg hin sehr attraktiv ist. Vielleicht nicht gerade für DH'ler, aber FR kann man hier auf jeden Fall ausleben.

Vielleicht bieten sich beschriebene Ziele auch mal an für eine Tour?

Wer hätte denn Interesse?


Viele Grüße vom Jens und einen angnehmen Tag euch!


----------



## QUenten (21. April 2012)

Also wenn das Wetter günstig ist und keine Arbeiten anstehen würde ich gerne mal bei Petersberg fahren(das war doch das in Nähe Halle oder?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr_fan (23. April 2012)

Hi Quenten,

jap - ist Richtung Halle. Von mir aus gesehen Richtung Zörbig.

Man könnte gern mal fahren da. Am besten als kleine Tour mit dem dazugehörigen Kaffee? Möglichkeiten gibt es auf dem Petersberg ja - vor allem auch sehr schmackhafte.

Kommendes WE kann ich persönlich nicht. Wie wäre es wenn man sich mal den Samstag, 05.05. im Kalender anstreicht?

Noch jemand Lust aus dem Forum?

GHrüße!


----------



## QUenten (24. April 2012)

Am 5.5.?
Müsste ich eigentlich Zeit haben, mal schauen was meine Freundin so geplant hat.
Ist die Strecke auch für Anfänger+ Enduro Bikes geeignet?


----------



## fr_fan (24. April 2012)

Hi,

also reiner DH ist das net und die Strecken bzw. Trails gehören wohl eher in die Kategorie "Anfänger". Das trübt den Spaß allerdings in keiner Weise und hier kannst Du natürlich auch mit dem Enduro fahren!

Muss man mal schauen - bis jetzt ist nix geplant!

Gruß


----------



## QUenten (24. April 2012)

Oh das klingt spannend, als ich das letzte mal in Petersberg war, war ich leider viel zu platt um noch irgendwo rumzufahren


----------



## fr_fan (25. April 2012)

Moin,

letztendlich fährt man da ja auch rum, um einen schönen Tag zu haben. Klar macht richtiger DH schon doll Spaß, allerdings gibt es die nächste Seilbahn meines Wissens erst in Thale. Immer Berg hoch und runter macht Spaß, aber so richtige haben wir ja im Raum Hal/Lpz/Dessau nicht. Gibt zwar die schon beschriebenen, aber da ist dann schieben angesagt (zumindest für mich) wenn man nach erfolgter Abfahrt wieder hoch will 

Quer durch den Wald macht da schon mehr Sinn. FR halt, immer mal wieder Abseits des Weges. Allerdings mit großer Bedacht auf Natur, Wald und dessen Bewohner. Ist klar das man nicht wie ein Bescheuerter durch's Naturschutzgebiet pflügt.

Gibt ja auf dem Peters noch schöne Gelegenheiten für Kaffee und Erfrischung. Das würde ich mir dann mal als I-Tüppfelchen des Tages im Hinterkopf behalten 

Noch jemand aus dem Forum der gern ne Runde mitradeln mag?

Grüße


----------



## kindi (25. April 2012)

fr_fan schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Bin noch relativ neu hier, aber in der Realität schon länger auf dem MTB unterwegs. Fahre - soweit in unserer Region möglich - FR und DH.
> 
> ...



Zum ersten Punkt quälen wir uns manchmal auch aus Dessau hin - mit dem schönen Konditrail vorher im Salegaster Forst (wenn der nur ein bischen Gefälle hätte!) Und falls dann noch die Kraft reicht - zum Gröbener Berg.


----------



## QUenten (2. Mai 2012)

Und wie sieht es nun am Samstag aus, hat jemand Zeit?


----------



## NobelleForge (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute, ich bin relativ neu hier fahre aber nun auch schon ein bisschen länger DH.
Ich komme auch aus der Region, genauer aus Nebra und bin ziemlich oft in Thale. Also wenn mal jemand Bock hat, einfach bei mir melden. Transportraum wäre auch vorhanden


----------



## Tom1996 (3. März 2013)

hey leute, ich kenne die oben genannten strecken in bitterfeld, pouch und muldenstein

Die "strecke" am bitterfelder bogen oben kann man vergessen...
das ist nur eine abraumhalde und dadurch ist ordentliches bauen unmöglich, außerdem ist es dort extrem staubig...

in pouch kenn ich eine abfahrt mit guten sprüngen die aber nur sehr kurz ist da es recht steil ist und dasn hochschieben dadurch sehr anstrengend ist
(fahrzeit unter 1er minute)


die strecken in muldenstein am muldensteiner berg sind am besten von den drein

es gibt große sprünge sowie auch kleinere

zb gibt es einen schönen northsore speed drop 

lohnt sich auf jeden fall dort mal vorbeizuschauen ! 


der beste spot in unserer umgebung ist eigtl in dessau bei den lemke brothers 

dort kann man dirt und freeride fahren 




wir sind schon eine kleine gruppe im raum btf und würden uns über neue mitglieder freuen 

wer interesse hat solch sich einfach melden 

ride on, tom


----------



## kindi (5. März 2013)

Wer sind denn die lemke brothers?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindi (5. März 2013)

Hat sich erledigt!

Die Videos der Beiden haben es geklärt.


----------



## Hofi86 (5. März 2013)

Wie sehen denn die strecken in thale aus?

Oder ist es nur eine? Eher fur fortgeschrittene? 

Mfg

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## NobelleForge (5. März 2013)

Die Strecke in Thale ist echt Bombe. Für Anfänger sowie Fortgeschrittene
Gleichermaßen geeignet. Ich fahre da fast jedes WE wenn ich Zeit hab
LG Marco


----------



## miroxrider (26. März 2013)

Hi leute, wenn ihr nicht in den Harz oder nach Süddeutschland fahren wollt, kann ich euch den Scherbelberg oder Trashmountain in Leipzig empfehlen. Die Strecke hat teilweise schon Downhill-Charakter. Von Halle fährt man mit dem Auto ca. 30 min. 
Hier ein paar Videos von der Strecke:
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/15180
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SL58QEWHIF4"]Jahres-RÃ¼ckblick Jahr 2012 vom Trashmountain - YouTube[/nomedia]
Die Jungs haben letztes Jahr sogar nen Cup veranstaltet (war glaub ich auch in der MountainBikeRider)


----------



## Haukejunior (15. April 2013)

Hallo Leute

ich bin auch ganz neu hier und habe den Thread gesehen und bin voll begeistert. Nen Kollege und ich habe beide ein Fully Bike und suchen paar gute strecken die man mal hinunter sausen kann. Wir kommen beide aus Zörbig. Vielleicht kann man sich mal verabreden und ihr könnt uns nen bissel was zeigen oder so?

Gruß Danny


----------



## Haukejunior (15. April 2013)

Ich nochmal. Kennt wer vielleicht auch gute Strecken in der dübener Heide oder so?

Gruß


----------



## Tom1996 (12. Mai 2013)

@Haukejunior


schaut mal in friedersdorf vorbei 

wir verabreden uns mal und fahren gemeinsam hin


----------



## Haukejunior (12. Mai 2013)

@Tom1996

klar gerne können wir machen. Kann ich dich irgendwie Privat erreichen sodass wir das nicht übers Forum machen müssen? Wäre cool wenn ich ne E-Mail oder Tel Nummer von dir bekommen könnte

Gruß Danny


----------



## Tom1996 (12. Mai 2013)

lass mal über fb weiter reden 

musste mir nur deinen namen sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (13. Mai 2013)

Such mal nach Danny GausZ. Gib mir auch mal deinen Namen weiß nämlich gerade nicht ob ich für alle Sichtbar bin oder so.


----------



## Tom1996 (13. Mai 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/tom.richter.503

hier bin ich


----------



## Haukejunior (13. Mai 2013)

Sollte geklappt haben. Der Rest über FB


----------



## Haukejunior (1. April 2014)

Mahlzeit

gibts was neues hier oder stirbt der Thread aus?

Ride On


----------



## OnkelWin (6. April 2014)

ja gute Frage, suche auch immer wieder ein paar neue Strecken, muss aber ncoh ein bisschen an meiner Fitness arbeiten 
LG Kai aus dem Saalkreis


----------



## FearChar (9. April 2014)

Naja fahr die Saale hoch bis Naumburg, ab da gibt es schon ein paar kleine Strecken und verstecktes ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shnarph (7. Mai 2014)

Scheint aus zusterben...So wie ich das hier als Neuling sehe, geht hier alles, was singletrails und DH angeht, über Mundpropaganda. Zumindest die Sachen, die dann auch richtig Spaß machen.

Naja sobald die Ausdauer passt, werde ich mich dann wohl mal der Stahlradrunde anschließen um hier ein wenig die Umgebung kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Haukejunior (7. Mai 2014)

Das ist denke ich auch das beste was du machen kannst


----------



## OnkelWin (8. Mai 2014)

wir fahren am Samstag Nachmittag (so gegen 14°°Uhr) eine kleine Heiderunde, denke mal das werden 15 km durch die Waldautobahn.
Wir haben auch eine Whatsappgruppe wo wir uns verabreden, wen da Interesse besteht dann brauch ich eure Handynummer.

VG Kai


----------



## Shnarph (8. Mai 2014)

Da bin ich schon familiär in der Heide unterwegs aber mit etwas suchen findet man auch feine Sachen. Wer ein bissel Aktion sucht, sollte zum Lintbusch (ausgeschildert) fahren, knapp 1 km langer flüssiger Singletrail mit kurzem knackigem Anstieg, kleinen gebastelten Absprung (20 cm, umfahrbar) und deftiger Abfahrt, also klein wenig Gefühl sollte man haben mit dem Rad.

Ansonsten habe ich bereits 2 Bereiche mit Strecken gefunden wo auch richtig was gebaut wurde zwecks Kurven und Absprüngen, da hab ich schon gut zu tun mich nicht lang zu machen^^ Diese Bastelstrecken fallen aber sicher unter Mundpropaganda, daher schreibe ich mal nichts zur Örtlichkeit aber wer mal Interesse an DH Abfahrten hat, soll sich melden, kann man ja mal anfahren  Natürlich nicht zuviel erhoffen, is ja nur die Heide, "richtige" Downhiller werden nur müde gähnen denk ich mal^^


----------



## kalihalde (9. Mai 2014)

Shnarph schrieb:


> ... Wer ein bissel Aktion sucht, sollte zum Lintbusch (ausgeschildert) fahren, knapp 1 km langer flüssiger Singletrail mit kurzem knackigem Anstieg, kleinen gebastelten Absprung (20 cm, umfahrbar) und deftiger Abfahrt, also klein wenig Gefühl sollte man haben mit dem Rad...



Letzten Sommer sah es da in etwas so aus (Anstieg nicht gefilmt, gebastelter Absprung noch nicht gebastelt, ein liegender Baum noch nicht entfernt)


Einen schönen Abend wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## Shnarph (16. Mai 2014)

Hm...ihr habt einen anderen Streckenverlauf würde ich sagen, muss mir das des nächste mal genauer anschauen. Kenne nur einen Haupttrail nach dem Anstieg (Anstieg nähe einer Bank beginnend, Schild Lintbusch 0,3 km) welcher sich später gabelt mit einer sehr schnellen geraden Abfahrt wenn man da rechts abbiegt, die aber von einem Baum unterbrochen wird. Fahre sonst immer den Weg ganz oben weiter, direkt neben einem Feld, die Abfahrt am Ende ist ähnlich aber auch eine andere Variante. Auch ist auf der mir bekannten Strecke kein Baum mehr im Weg, erst der Große nach der Abfahrt, den kleinen danach hab ich mal zur Seite geräumt. Hier mal ein Foto von dem Sprung, leider keine stabile Bauweise.

Da werde ich sicher mal was basteln da es ziemlich morsch ist mit den dicken Ästen. Wenn jemand Tipps hat, immer her damit, würde es spontan mit neuen Ästen und Erde auffüllen. Sonst was zu beachten?

Schön zu sehen das die anderen Abfahrten aber gepflegt und erweitert werden, hier war man die Tage sehr aktiv  
Eine der Strecken wo ich keine Ortsangabe hier mache, wer die Strecke kennt wird sie aber erkennen, die Kurve ist markant^^
Echt heftige neue Kicker gebastelt, da hab ich noch ne Weile dran zu knabbern. Respekt an die Bauer


----------



## kalihalde (16. Mai 2014)

Also den "Sprung" nehme ich häufiger (wenn ich mit dem Rad auf Arbeit fahre) und kann eigentlich nicht klagen. Bin aber auch nicht durch Bikeparks oder so verwöhnt. Im Video oben wird der Sprung noch umfahren (0:30), da noch nicht gebastelt. Bei 1:26 sollte man nicht versuchen, wie der Kollege vor mir, nach Norden abzubiegen. Da vernichtet man "Höhenmeter". Oben bleiben. Der Baum bei 2:30 wurde durch einen Arbeitseinsatz entfernt. Der Pfad ändert sich immer wieder durch Bewuchs, umgefallene Bäume und sonstiges. Das macht ihn so spaßig, finde ich. Man sollte auch nicht zu viel eingreifen, denn das wird schon woanders gemacht, und außerdem sollte der Pfad auch in der anderen Richtung befahrbar bleiben, denn ich muss ja irgendwie von Arbeit wieder nach Hause kommen .


----------



## Shnarph (16. Mai 2014)

Ah ok, des erklärt es dann. Hätte mich schon gewundert einen weiteren Weg dort komplett übersehen zu haben^^
Wegen dem Basteln ist mir das letzte mal, vor 2 Tagen, in den Sinn gekommen. Da ist einer der dicken Äste am Absprung gebrochen und lag daneben...hab es erstmal notdürftig wieder befestigt...ein hoch auf die Bremsen, konnte gerade noch davor halten bei der ersten Anfahrt. Wäre sonst evt. schief gegangen. Daher die Idee es mal wieder "schick" zu machen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Juli 2014)

Ich hoffe, daß die, die es betrifft, hier mitlesen. Aus aktuellem Anlass: als Gast auf fremden Strecken benimmt man sich auch als solcher.

-man baut nicht um, sondern bessert maximal zerfahrenes wieder aus
-Bäume absägen und abhacken geht gar nicht (das finden auch Eigentümer und Förster nicht gut!)
-wenn man etwas nicht gut auf die Reihe kriegt, übt man bis es klappt und baut diese Stücken nicht einfach leichter

Das waren jetzt eigentlich nur Selbstverständlichkeiten, also haltet euch auch dran!


----------



## Haukejunior (7. Juli 2014)

Worauf willst du hinaus? Was ist passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dERdUSTIN (30. September 2015)

Ahoi, 

hier war zwar lange keiner mehr aktiv, aber ich versuch es trotzdem: Hat jemand aus der Gegend um Bitterfeld Lust, am Samstag mit nach Hahnenklee zu fahren? Ich hätte noch Platz im Auto für einen Menschen und ein Fahrrad...


----------



## Frostfalke (27. Oktober 2018)

Ist lange Still hier, aber ich versuche trotzdem mal mein Glück. Da die Eltern meiner Frau in Frankleben wohnen, bin ich jetzt am Weekend des Öfteren am Geiseltalsee und den Nachbarseen unterwegs. Lässt ja in Sachen CC keinerlei Wünsche offen. Wenn ich mir aber den Weinberg und die andere Erhebungen so anschaue, da gibts doch bestimmt den einen oder anderen Singletrail, wo man die Schnippistütze mal einziehen und das Bike  bergab laufen lassen kann oder? Auch mal ein Hüpfer dazwischen wäre nice. Hat da jemand einen Tip für mich? Noch cooler wäre es natürlich, irgendwo Anschluss zu finden. Fahrtechnisch bin ich gediegen auf einem Trailhardtail mit Plusreifen unterwegs... . Gern auch per PN.

Sonnige Grüße

Christoph


----------



## Udo1 (28. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
vielleicht helfen dir diese Kartenausschnitte etwas.


----------



## Frostfalke (28. Oktober 2018)

Dankeschön, da schaue ich mich mal um ;o).


----------



## Udo1 (28. Oktober 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Dankeschön, da schaue ich mich mal um ;o).


Auf der Halde Vesta gibt es auf der Nordseite eine alte Crossstrecke mit einer schönen hefigen Abfahrt, ebenfalls Nordseite der Klobikauer Halde befindet sich auch eine Crossstrecke. Auf der SO Seite der Klobukazer Halde führt ein Weg hoch zur Halde. Hoch zu etwas heftig, dafür runter umso schöner. Viel Spaß beim erkunden.


----------



## Frostfalke (28. Oktober 2018)

Supi, lieben Dank!


----------



## Frostfalke (2. November 2018)

Du Udo, ich habe etwas Schwierigkeiten die Kartenausschnitte auf Google Maps zu verorten ;o). Hast Du ggf. noch einen Ausschnitt für mich, wo die Halden alle mit See drauf sind, damit ich sie zuordnen kann? Das wäre ganz toll!

Lieben Dank für Deine Mühe!

(Also die Halde am Weinberg kenne ich natürlich, nur die anderen Beiden kann ich gerade nicht zuordnen).


----------



## Udo1 (2. November 2018)

[QUOTE="Frostfalke, post: 15569608, member: ...Hast Du ggf. noch einen Ausschnitt für mich, wo die Halden alle mit See drauf sind, damit ich sie zuordnen kann? Das wäre ganz toll!
...[/QUOTE]
Klar habe ich.


----------



## Frostfalke (2. November 2018)

Udo1 schrieb:


> [QUOTE="Frostfalke, post: 15569608, member: ...Hast Du ggf. noch einen Ausschnitt für mich, wo die Halden alle mit See drauf sind, damit ich sie zuordnen kann? Das wäre ganz toll!
> ...


Klar habe ich.
Anhang anzeigen 790584[/QUOTE]

Super, vielen lieben Dank! Da weiß ich ja, wo ich morgen Mittag hinradle ;o). 

Btw. auf der Halde vor dem Weinberg (von Frankleben aus gesehen) gibt es vom Gipfel auch einen netten Singletrail, der zumindestens oben recht gut rollt. Habe ich letzten Sonntag gefunden. Man erreicht ihn direkt vom Rundweg. Rechts abbiegen, dann auf dem Singletrail den halben Berg umrunden und am alten Betonüberbau links halten, Dann immer die linke Möglichkeit nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (3. November 2018)

So, war heute auf der Halde Vesta. Habe ich das Ding heute 3h erkundet. Zwei Abfahrten (Nordost & Nordwest-Seite) sind auf jeden Fall gut da. Man merkt nur, dass die Wege von Motorcrossfahrern angelegt sind. Steilstücke wechseln sich mit geraden Stücken ab, bei denen man als Biker noch strampeln muss ;o). Aber trotzdem cool. Auch der Crosspark in dem Talkessel mit dem Sprunghügel ist sehr nice. Nur den Zugang zu dem brachialem Steilstück am Park habe ich nicht gefunden. Aber irgendwie müssen die ja dort hochkommen... ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die da hochfahren... . Die Strecken sind auf jeden Fall noch gut benutzt. Überall Motorradspuren. Bei der letzten Abfahrt kamen mit dann 4 Frauen mit Pferden entgegen. Beim Passieren dachte ich gerade noch, hoffentlich haben die nichts fallen gela... ach SCHEIßE! Voll durch den frischen Haufe gepflückt. Der DHR II rödelt die Scheiße auch bei 50 km/h gnadenlos überallhin ;o). Nur gut, dass ich eine Backlava aufhatte ;o). 

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen:


----------



## Frostfalke (17. November 2018)

@Udo1 Heute war ich auf der Pfännerhal-Halde. War ein schöner Ausflug und oben gibts ein schönes Pfadnetz, dass ich erkundet habe, aber eine alte Crossabfahrt habe ich nicht gefunden... . Ich bin die gesamte Halde hoch und runter. Die alte Auffahrtsstraße führt am Ost + Nordhang hoch (die hatte am Ende 10m Steilstück, aber das wirds ja nicht gewesen sein) und auf der Südseite ab mittlerer Höhe gabs ein kurzes Stück Singletrail runter in den Ort, der am Parkplatz des obligatorischen Dorf-Rechten endete... (zumindest stand da ein wüstenfarbener Jeep und in bester WW II Manier in alltdeutschen Reichslettern "Beutefahrzeug" aufgedruckt... . Naja... ). Ich bin dann auch am oberen Rand der Halde einmal komplett rundrum... . War nirgendwo eine Abfahrt. Im Gegeneil gerade auf der Nordseite war der Hang aller 5m mit v-förmigen Entwässerungsgräben versehen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man da heil durchrollen kann... . War ich zu blöd die Strecke zu finden?

Ansonsten anbei noch ein paar Impressionen:


----------



## Udo1 (17. November 2018)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> @Udo1 Heute war ich auf der Pfännerhal-Halde. War ein schöner Ausflug und oben gibts ein schönes Pfadnetz, dass ich erkundet habe, aber eine alte Crossabfahrt habe ich nicht gefunden... ...


Also eine Crossabfahrt gibt es auf der Pfännerhall nicht, aber am NW Ende der Halde gibt es eine Abfahrt runter zum Fuß der Halde.


----------



## Frostfalke (17. November 2018)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Also eine Crossabfahrt gibt es auf der Pfännerhall nicht, aber am NW Ende der Halde gibt es eine Abfahrt runter zum Fuß der Halde.
> Anhang anzeigen 796152



Okay, da muss ich das nächste Mal noch einmal suchen ;o).


----------

